
Another way to fund your startup - Readmore
http://www.scrapages.com/scraps/show/196
======
pg
I would not recommend this. 200 hours writing a business plan that you could
have spent building version one? This is the way startups would begin life in
the Soviet Union, if it still existed.

Business plan contests are only good if (a) they take near zero time (i.e. you
simply submit a business plan you've aready written) and (b) the judges are
people you want to impress.

~~~
Readmore
While that might be true I firmly believe that writing the plan helped us to
have a much better focus for our application. Also, the 200 hours was for both
writing the plan and building the prototype.

------
Mistone
for bay area folk interested in seeing what a Bplan competition is all about,
the final presentations for the UC Berkeley Bplan is Thursday, April 26th.

learn more at: <http://bplan.berkeley.edu/>

a nice thing about this event is that the judges are top Bay Area VC's.

------
davidw
Interesting story - voted up.

I can't help myself, though: the trophy (at the end of the story) looks like
it could have been a urinal from the original star trek series.

~~~
Readmore
Our initial reaction was to fill it with beer. ;)

------
PhilipBaddeley
Lots of companies in Cambridge, UK, start up from business plan competitions.
Sure, the really top entrepreneurs may turn there noses up at such
competitions but the rest benefit so much and more people understand the
start-up process. Also the sponsors love it and provide food and wine for the
networking events. Then the Mums and Dads also read about start-ups in the
news and people everywhere are more supportive of entrepreneurship

------
mattculbreth
Congrats, that's a great story.

